# Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)



## vki (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne nächstes Jahr (April) nach Italien fahren. Würden wahrscheinlich zu 3 fahren. Habe im Internet schon vieles gegoogelt aber eine wirkliche Lösung nicht finden können. Momentan würde ich das Gebiet um borgoforte bevorzugen. Habe a was davon gelesen und b ist es mit dem Auto eher einer der  kürzesten Strecken. Dass wir eher weniger Chancen haben etwas zu fangen ohne einen Guide ist mir bekannt. Sollte eher ein Ausflug für 2-3 Tage für Erholung werden. Also das Campen eher nicht erwünscht ist mir bekannt. Würden einfach Schlafsäcke und warme Klamotten mitnehmen und bisschen frieren. Angeln würden wir so ziemlich auf alles (Karpfen, Zander, Waller). Habe auch einige Sites gefunden, weiss aber nicht ob man das hier posten darf.
Falls einer Tipps hat bitte um Info. Es können auch andere Stellen am Po vorgestellt werden.

1. Plätze wo man in Ruhe angeln kann.
2. Anlaufstellen wo man eine Lizenz erwerben kann. (auch im Internet)
3. Parkplatzsituation.


  Danke schon mal im Voraus und Grüße
  vki


----------



## mlkzander (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

dein zielgebiet ist zum "ruhigen" angeln eher ungeeignet, es gibt 3 camps auf sehr wenigen flusskilometern, mit sicher weit > 30 booten

parken kannst du überall auf dem damm, aber ob das ratsam ist?

wollt ihr alles ans wasser schleppen und rein vom ufer aus angeln?
wenn ja, sitzen oftmals italiener an den zugänglichen plätzen

internet lizenz ist nich

2-3 tage und erholung passt nicht bei der an/abreise

camp und boot halte ich für unverzichtbar, weil das auto sicher steht, weil die lizenzen besorgt werden, weil man mit dem boot auch "ruhige" plätze findet............

wenn ich auf teufel komm raus alleine ohne boot und camp fahren wollte, würde ich oberhalb piacenza fahren, da gibt es wohl noch ruhige uferplätze


----------



## vki (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Danke mlkzander,

wir würden natürlich alles bis ans Wasser schleppen, was eigendlich ein kleines Problem wäre.

*2-3 tage und erholung passt nicht bei der an/abreise*

Sicherlich hast du Recht aber in meinem Fall zählt die Reise auch zur Erholung. Uns geht es einfach mal um raus zu fahren.

*wenn ich auf teufel komm raus alleine ohne boot und camp fahren wollte,  würde ich oberhalb piacenza fahren, da gibt es wohl noch ruhige  uferplätz.

*Vielen Dank für diese Info werde jetzt bisschen über diesen Ort herum recherchieren. Solche INFOS Sind mir am liebsten. Vielen Dank schon mal. Warst du schon mal dort?Ich würde vom Ufer aus Angeln und ohne Boot.


----------



## mlkzander (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

um cremona ist auch nicht übel........

diese gegend finde ich mit dem auto ganz ok zu erreichen, vorallem hat man das auto mehr oder weniger direkt am platz

achtet in jedem fall darauf in der lombardei zu hocken, emilia vom ufer aus ist nicht soo
gut wegen dort geltenden gesetze....

Cremona, Italien
45.129679, 9.932876

hier infos zur erlangung der lizenz für die region cremona:

http://www.provincia.cremona.it/cacciapesca/?view=Pagina&id=4541


----------



## vki (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Vielen, vielen dank mlkzander.

das ist sehr sehr hilfreich. Werde mal per Google Earth mal ein paar Plätze mal anscheuen wenn es auch ein bischen hin ist bis zum Ausflug.

Weitere Plätze, Anlaufstellen sind natürlich noch Wilkommen.

Grüße
vki


----------



## mlkzander (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

wenn du dich für die cremona gegend entscheiden solltest, kann ich dir evtl. vorab die lizenzen besorgen.......

besorgt euch wenigstens ein kleines schlauchi zum auslegen


----------



## vki (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Also bis jetzt ist es das beste Angebot was ich persönlich suche. Würde natürlich das Angebot annehmen wenn du Lizensen besorgen könntest. Muss jetzt nur gucken welche Zeit am besten für mich und Allgemein ist (März April Mai) wegen Wetter, Schonzeit, Wasserstand etc.

Wenn ich da ankommen sollte, gibt es ja bestimmt einige Plätze. Müsste wahrscheinlich per Goo...Ear... mal paar raussuchen auch wegen Parkplatzsituation da einige Autos, glaube ich gehört zu haben, aufgebrochen werden.

Danke bis hierhin und Grüße
vki


----------



## vki (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Hallo,

habe bischen recherchiert und würde gerne von 01.05-03.05 hinfahren.

Temperatur liegt dort so in etwa 15°-20°C was vollkommen ok ist.
Niederschlag geht langsam zurück (ja wenns regnen sollte, dann ist es halt so)
aber zu den Schonzeiten für Karpfen finde ich teilweise vom 15 Mai aber auch vom 1 Mai.

1. Ist zu der Zeit das Hochwasser schon vorüber? (natürlich üblicherweise, keiner kann es genau sagen)
2. Weiss jemand die Schonzeit an diesem Ort vom Karpfen (besser wäre eine Tabelle mit Mindestmaß und Schonzeit)

Danke und Grüße
vki


----------



## mlkzander (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

du betreibst doch eh c&r oder? aber nach meinen infos ist ab 01.05. schonzeit

die letzten beiden jahre war das hochwasser beinahe durchgehend bis august


----------



## vki (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Danke erstmal für die Infos. Also C&R, falls es mit freilassen was zu tun hat, mache ich nicht. Also wenn ich einen besonderen Fisch fange lasse ich ihn frei ansonsten wird er verwertet.

Grüße
vki


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

@vki, ohne jetzt hier eine C&R Diskusion auszulösen, du weißt schon, dass der Po ein dreckiger Industriefluß ist?
Vergleichbar mit dem Rhein der 70er Jahre!
Abgesehen vom Eintrag der Chemie, welche beim Reisanbau dort hinein kommt!
Mach dich mal schlau, wie es mit der Belastung der Fische aussieht!
Dann schau mal, ob dir der Fisch wirklich noch schmeckt?
Nachtrag:
http://www.ikzm-d.de/seminare/pdf/springer_podelta.pdf
Seite 4

Jürgen


----------



## vki (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

@Taxidermist: Danke für die Info, habe eben bischen darüber gelesen und gego...lt und es ist wirklich einer der eher dreckigen Flüsse. Vielleicht kann einer oder der andere der schon mal dort war berichten.

Grüße
vki


----------



## blablabla (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Das Wasser des Po ist sicher verschmutzter als an irgendeinem deutschen Fluss. Die sichtbare Verschmutzung ist schon krass (Wassertrübung, Schaumbildung und treibender Müll). Über die chemische  (unsichtbare) Belastung weis ich nichts. 
 Ein Teil der Verschmutzung bedingt die Landwirtschaft durch hohen Nährstoffeintrag. Das ist aber auch ein Segen und sorgt u. a. für den unglaublichen Fischbestand. 
 Wir haben bei einer unserer Angeltouren mal einen Waller entnommen, der wurde dann auch gegessen und für gut befunden. Ich denke nicht das man sich einer übergroßen Belastung aussetzt, wenn man ein paar Fische aus dem Po isst. 
 Über den Geschmack eines Karpfens aus dem sommerlichen Po lässt sich sicher streiten. 
 Irgendwo vom Ufer aus auf Karpfen oder  Waller erfolgreich zu sein, wird schwierig schätze ich....
 Weissfische kann man durchaus erbeuten.


----------



## Seele (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe dein Unterfangen jetzt durchgelesen und die Chance dass ihr ausgeraubt, euer Auto geknackt, ihr mit einem Hochwasser völlig überforder seit, Lizenzprobleme bekommt usw. ist nicht gerade gering. 
Wer noch nie an der Pfütze war und auf hau Ruck da runter fährt, landet auf der Schnauze. Habt ja nicht mal Zeit euch etwas umzusehen. 

Fahrt wenigstens zum Disi oder Filiberto, da habt ihr ein günstiges Camp und wenigstens jemand der sich am Fluss auskennt. Sogar ein Boot ist dabei. Wenn man scho an einen der schwersten Flüsse Europas fährt, dann sollte man wenigstens etwas investieren. 

Ohne Camp würde ich max. an einen Nebenfluss/Kanal fahren für alles Andere wäre mir ohne Erfahrung das Geld zu schade.


----------



## blablabla (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Ich wollte es nicht so hart formulieren, aber Seele hat recht


----------



## blablabla (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Ich würde mir auch länger Zeit nehmen. 2-3 Tage sind zu kurz.


----------



## Seele (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*



blablabla schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht so hart formulieren, aber Seele hat recht



Wer die paar Worte nicht verträgt wird eh ein Problem haben #h

Es ist ja kein Witz, das ist die Wahrheit. Ich will ihn ja nur da vor bewahren sein Geld und die Zeit in den Sand zu setzen, da gibts Alternativ andere Gewässer. 

Gerade wenns schön sein soll würde ich mal beim Mark bei Wallertraum anzufragen und 3 Tage an den Superiore fahren. Da ist man wenigstens hochwassersicher. Aber 4 Nächte würde ich auch da mindestens einplanen, kost 50 bis 100 euro mehr aber man hat doppelt so lange Angelzeit.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

ist es wirklich so schlimm? Dachte in Norditalien geht es etwas gesitteter zu?! In Rom oder noch weiter südlicher kein Thema, aber nördlich vom Po? |kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Selbst uns haben se schon mit Camp die Reifen abgestochen. Auf La Motta hab ich schon eine Nacht Wache am Steg geschoben wegen Motorklaum, sonst machts halt einer vom Camp. 

Wie du siehst ist es nicht unbegründet.


----------



## mlkzander (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

alles ist relativ.............

ich bin jetzt seit einigen jahren für jeweils 6-8 wochen alleine, allerdings mit boot, oben unterwegs

schaumkronen und trübungen hat jeder fluss bei hochwasser, der mittellauf ist aber schon trüber als es weiter oben ist

bei normalstand ist der fluss oben sehr klar und optisch sauber

auch sonst ist der fluss und das drumherum oben nicht mit dem mittellauf zu vergleichen

ich habe schon bei einem 24h trip einen 2.51m walli gefangen, also auch kurztrips können erfolgreich sein, trotzdem denke ich man braucht zumindest ein auslegeboot

warum man welse und karpfen nicht erfolgreich vom ufer aus fangen können soll, verstehe ich nicht

wenn reifen zerstochen werden oder säure auf autos gekippt wird, ist meistens vorher mit ausländischen anglern die sich nicht benommen haben etwas vorgefallen, das bekommen dann immer schnell alle zu spüren

z.b. ist jemand mit vollgas in einen nebenfluss wo italiener hocken gefahren, oder oder

trotzdem ist ein camp und ein boot absolut empfehlenswert, man kann in der tat auf die ein oder andere weise heftig auf die schnauze fallen wenn man unerfahren ist


----------



## blablabla (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Natürlich fängt man Waller und Karpfen vom Ufer, aber ohne Gewässerkenntnis ist es schwierig wie an anderen großen Flüssen auch. mit einem Boot kann ich mir schneller einen Überblick verschaffen und Angelplätze am Ufer erreichen wo ich kaum zu Fuß oder mit dem Auto hinkomme.


----------



## vki (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Hallo, dank bis hier hin an alle. Also Wahrheit auch harte Wahrheit kann ich vertragen. Ja wenn man das hier liest, gibt es einem schon zu denken. Muss gucken was daraus wird.

Sonst Danke und Grüße
vki


----------



## Gummifisch74 (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln am PO ohne Camp (Italien)*

Hallo zusammen,

aufschlussreicher Beitrag, viele nützliche Infos, danke schon mal, soweit!

Ich hätte noch eine Zusatzfrage zum Thema Boot: Müssen nicht alle Boote in Italien versichert sein? Oder gibt es eine PS- und/oder Längengrenze wo man keine Versicherung braucht?

Gruss aus LEV, Tom


----------

